
Why are Microsoft killing Windows Phone, when they have Continuum and x86-on-ARM? - TazeTSchnitzel
Microsoft have x86-on-ARM emulation tech that they&#x27;re developing so Windows 10 laptops can have ARM processors.<p>Microsoft also have a Windows 10 Mobile feature called “Continuum” that lets you connect a phone to a monitor, mouse and keyboard, and use it as a Windows desktop.<p>Why have they not noticed how these ideas can be combined, and why are they killing off the platform?
======
ocdtrekkie
The key word is "developing", as in, they don't have it yet. Microsoft has
constantly been stuck behind developments that are waiting to be done. They
obviously held out on Windows Mobile because they were gonna switch it to x86,
until Intel abandoned their plans to support that, kicking the legs out from
under that project. Now it's emulating x86 on ARM, a work in progress.

The problem is, they've strung along their mobile platform for years while
trying to do all this, and left everyone on it without a paddle. With no
devices and no point where they can conclusively say they're ready to try
again, it makes sense for them to "kill it". And then launch as a new thing as
some indeterminate point in the future where they actually have a product
together.

As long as the Windows desktop (and particularly, Windows 10 S) development
continues to push UWP, adding mobile support again later won't be particularly
difficult.

------
xor_null
I think they have noticed, but running windows desktops apps on arm doesn't
give you mobile apps. So yeah, you can plug your phone into a docking station
and use all your desktop apps but as soon as you remove the docking station
your phone is useless....because there are no apps. And by mobile apps i mean
apps which are customized for a phone screen.

Also i think Intel is still holding a handle on the x86 patent thing when it
comes to emulating x86 on arm.

Its really sad that the whole UWP app development stuff didn't went so well.
Technically Xaml and C# are awesome, there was (is?) also a react native uwp
implementation.

